# Boat Parade?



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

No boat parade thread this year?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

slough said:


> No boat parade thread this year?


Congratulations! You just started one.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Saw two today.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Going to need them just to get into the feilds around here this weekend!


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I fish their MN waters all summer and fall, spend my money over there...so I say, come on over and spend your money over here...

And, this is completely off subject, for all you guys that pay to get on land, whether your're a RES or NR, you are absolutley nuts!

Go to the blue crab and eat lobster all fall if you are going to spend that kind of money to pull the trigger...

My point...if people continue to pay, people will continue to charge...and as Hank Hill says...."that aint right!"


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Saw 1 crew today had a decoy trailer with a duck boat (obviously) on top of the trailer pulling a ranger i bet they had great gas mileage o ya and 4500 duck floaters uke:


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

i'm bringin a canoe this year, 1st time in 5 years. don't laugh to hard at me when i cross the border.....i'm gonna pull my hat down over my face in shame.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Man I wish they would start throwing candy already!!


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

I got on here in hope of starting the tread. I live in fargo and I saw more boats, trailers and wheelers then all summer. Good luck to all you NR. Spend lots of money, Dont bust the roost and let us get all the northern birds at the end of the month. Be carefull on the gravel as farmers are still trying to get there crops off.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Like water hunters or not it is legal and those who hunt from boats are doing no more wrong then field hunters. Proper methods of hunting apply to both sides of this issue. It is not the type of hunting but the type of hunter. Just a few days ago there was a lot of talk on this site about hunters ruining other hunters hunts IN THE FIELD. No metions of R/NR there. 
I am a lifetime ND resident and have field and water hunted for over forty years. Resident or Nonresident, field or water it is not the type of hunting but the ethics and morals of the hunter.


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

Well said JBB! :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

JBB, good job.

Why does this need to come up every year? Actually probably will need a boat to hunt the fields with all the rain.

Here is my new boat! I will beat everyone to THE SPOT.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think you have to small of a motor. :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> I think you have to small of a motor. :beer:


Tried a bigger motor but the boat kept tipping. Goes about 20mph with 9.9. Flying... :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:

Well, not my boat just took off the net. but that guy is moving fast. Probably can out run coots.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That would suck to hit a log with.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Been hearing that the boat parade has been hopping at record numbers this year. 13 boats from a guy driving east on 94 from fargo before he got out of moorhead was on of the reports 

Lets try to make this fun. He who posts up a picture with the most over the top rig wins. Based on how many trailers (truck pulling camper pulling boat) are being pulled and the # of boats/canoes and stacking job.

Winner gets 5 nodak points.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> Been hearing that the boat parade has been hopping at record numbers this year. 13 boats from a guy driving east on 94 from fargo before he got out of moorhead was on of the reports
> 
> Lets try to make this fun. He who posts up a picture with the most over the top rig wins. Based on how many trailers (truck pulling camper pulling boat) are being pulled and the # of boats/canoes and stacking job.
> 
> Winner gets 5 nodak points.


Bonus points awarded if decoy bags are lashed to the side of the trailer. Im talking Somali style.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

My friend just text me he drove from fargo to fergus falls on 94 and he claims that he counted to 100 boats then he got bored of counting


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Have heard fall fishing is awesome!

This boat does it all


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Here's one for the larger sloughs!


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I'll be part of it tomorrow morning.

The other guy is bringing his 14" jon boat for us to fish Devils Lake bays a couple days this week. I told him it better be calm days or I'm not going! I've never hunted that area, but he grew up there while I grew up in Bismarck.

We plan to field hunt and maybe a slew or two.

Good Hunting :sniper:


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

I saw a nice 4 boat long parade today all nd plates. all other boats besides 2 had nd plates


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I think they all had a meeting at cabelas in egf today, i saw so many rigs in the parkign lot it was crazy. i didnt see any inside buting candy though


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

You know i hate getting beat to a spot so this year enough is enough!!


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

Went to fargo yesterday and seen 7 boats and when we got to gander there where 3 in the parking lot atleast they are spending money when they come


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Does anyone know who owns a pest control business from Fargo/Moorhead called Spiderman something?


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

> The other guy is bringing his 14" jon boat for us to fish Devils Lake


You better be careful in a 14 inch boat out there. At least it will be easy to haul. (Just being a smarta$$  ) No candy from the boat parade yet maybe I should move my lawn chair closer to the road?


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

You would prolly have better luck getting candy if you put your lawn chair by the water  We saw a boat at just about every descent sized body of water this weekend


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Funny thing I saw more boats head East, till I got to the Urbana exit and then it was boat almost every other vehcile I past. This morning I saw a group with 6 boats.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I counted 55 on the way to minneapolis this weekend. that was before i even hit fergus falls. That wasn't even counting trailers


----------



## motherducker (Oct 6, 2009)

Reading most of the posts put up by these NR haters makes me laugh. I thought we were all Americans?? Am I wrong? The last time I checked the ducks in ND make it all the way down to Texas/Mexico/South America, so are you ****** at all the water hunters from ND to Argentina? Usually the guys complaining about busting the roost are the guys that couldn't hunt there *** out of a wet paper bag. I've always had a good time, and had much respect for ND and the residents there, but this site makes me want to kick someone's ***. I think there are a lot of good "Sportsmen" on this site, but unfortunely dickheads like Wingmaster ruin it for me. If it wasn't for the greedy farmers in MN draining off all of our wetlands you ND boys would be coming here to shoot ducks. MN and WI would be slaying the ducks on the Mississippi flyway. Either way I think its time we show some love for our fellow sportman because we have to stick together if we want to keep the tradition of hunting anything a possibility.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Term "boat parade" was started on this site. Another one is "blue platers". Don't understand why its important to continually bring these issues up.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

motherducker I love you, buddy


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

But becaue our ND farmers aren't greedy and preserve the wetlands in our fine state in the prairie pothole region we dont have to go elsewhere to hunt. Its just the fact that the boats go on the roosts where they feel safe, but when they are shot of of the safe haven they leave the area, i know this might not mean much to the NR that only comes to the area for one weekend then dont come back till next year. But for the hunter like me that hunts the same area all year round, it chaps my A$$. I watch the birds every, i know their roost and when i see a damn boat pulling up to the spot every morning it doesnt make me happy. I know all NR arent bad but i have only meet a few good ones. Yes we are all sportsmen and we are all blessed with the country and land we have to hunt on. I just ask to think about regulars in the area before you drop that boat into the water.

Motherducker
I would say its harder to hunt off the roost. You hunt the roost and you know there gonna be there. Im thinking it goes the other way around. "Your not hunting, if your roost busting!"


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

> Usually the guys complaining about busting the roost are the guys that couldn't hunt there a$$ out of a wet paper bag.
> 
> A HA HA HA HA HA Tell me you dont honestly think that??? Either way this has been a fun thread, pleas dont get it locked by coming on and talking a bunch of sh$$! Honestly :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

motherducker said:


> Usually the guys complaining about busting the roost are the guys that couldn't hunt there a$$ out of a wet paper bag. IIf it wasn't for the greedy farmers in MN draining off all of our wetlands you ND boys would be coming here to shoot ducks. .


:rollin: uke:

Looks like we have ourselves a true die hard roost buster.

:******: :******:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Come on now...we need one boat parade thread to go without being locked.

Bring on more pics.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I want to hunt with gamberc! We not only will get to the spot the fastest! But if you late comers get to dang close we could fire up the motors and flush your decoys and boat to another body of water!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Here's one I stole from a friends Facebook. Not a great competitor for most over the top rig, but a definite favorite in the throwback division of the boat parade.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If someone really wants to see a boat parade.....sit along Hwy 10 between Fargo and Detroit Lakes on summer weekends.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

FPP. :beer:

Ken, those boats are going fishing or pleasure boating. So it makes sense.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> If someone really wants to see a boat parade.....sit along Hwy 10 between Fargo and Detroit Lakes on summer weekends.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

In my area they have gone past boats and are now bringing tanks.....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Maverick said:


> In my area they have gone past boats and are now bringing tanks.....


I see a for sale sign on the side of that thing. You didn't get a number did you?


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

man you sure could haul a lot of decoys with that thing.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Dam Mav, I leave the country and all hell breaks loose!! Are you sure the mayor didn't custom order that to get at the yotes south of town this winter? HAHAHA!!

H2OfowlND


----------



## motherducker (Oct 6, 2009)

> Usually the guys complaining about busting the roost are the guys that couldn't hunt there a$$ out of a wet paper bag.
> 
> A HA HA HA HA HA Tell me you dont honestly think that??? Either way this has been a fun thread, pleas dont get it locked by coming on and talking a bunch of sh$$! Honestly


Nope, I don't believe that one bit. I agree hunting fields is a much better strategy, and I will guarantee that field hunters shoot a lot more birds. You bust the roost and those birds are gone. Yeah, you might shoot a few more that try to come back, but those birds have played that game before. Guys that drive around and try to kill every bird close to the road drive me nuts also. The thing is that it isn't illegal, and it never will be. You just have to learn how to adapt to these guys.. You don't like "roost busters" , and I don't like people that shoot their deer from the truck window either. I know that is a strong ND tradition, but I'm not on here posting thread after thread about it.[/quote]


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

deacon said:


>


Dude you can't be serious. Where do you put your decoys? :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just pointing out that the boat parade is a 2 way exchange.Whether it is fishing or hunting doesn't matter.Since it is meant to be deragatory and a slap at Mn and Wisc. hunters,it is justified that Minn people see it the same way when we invade their state with boats all summer. :eyeroll:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

KEN W said:


> Just pointing out that the boat parade is a 2 way exchange.Whether it is fishing or hunting doesn't matter.Since it is meant to be deragatory and a slap at Mn and Wisc. hunters,it is justified that Minn people see it the same way when we invade their state with boats all summer. :eyeroll:


You mean when Fargo and Grand Forks invades their state all summer.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > Just pointing out that the boat parade is a 2 way exchange.Whether it is fishing or hunting doesn't matter.Since it is meant to be deragatory and a slap at Mn and Wisc. hunters,it is justified that Minn people see it the same way when we invade their state with boats all summer. :eyeroll:
> ...


Yes.....including me.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, sorry guys. No boat/canoe for me this year. I'll just be another boring truck with blue plates. Getting on the road in about 20 minutes. See you this afternoon.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

KEN W said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > KEN W said:
> ...


Fargo, Mapleton, same difference. In ten years it will be the Mapleton subdivision of Fargo.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm fishing MN waters this weekend. Thanks MN!


----------



## Hooked4life (Oct 25, 2007)

No boat(s) for us either. Hitting the road in less than 14 hours with just a trailer FULL of decoys and layout blinds. (And a cart and sled for getting said decoys into sloppy fields) Must not be very good NR hunters i guess.

I will be thirtsy by the time we get there though! :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> deacon wrote:
> 
> Dude you can't be serious. Where do you put your decoys?


He is towing them behind him.....they are water skiing. :beer:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i love parades, usually someone comes along selling hot dogs and soda! question is, who will have the prize float this year? :biggrin:


----------

